# Lycosa tarantula



## ErikWestblom (Sep 4, 2008)

So, here are some pics of my new darlings. Unfortunately taken with my cell phone, so quality kinda sucks.

Location: Found in Turkey, on the Mediterranean coast, between Antalya and Alanya.
Habitat: Rocky desert with shrubberies and bushes. Like the last habitat pic in the second post in the Turkey-thread (Field trips)
Size: All three are about 80-90 mm LS and 25-30 mm BL

First one, found under a rock:






Second one, found in a normal burrow with a turret made out of grass. This is the one I'm not sure about if it's male or female. Think it's female though, due to the slender pedipalps.


























Third one, found in a burrow with a turret made out of junk, wasn't sure it was a Lycosa burrow at first:
















Coin in picture is for size reference and is 25 mm (1").

Number one and three are pretty fat, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for sacks ;P


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*wow*

these are amazing...nice find.
love the pics.Wish those were more readily available.
Good luck with sac
andy


----------



## crpy (Sep 4, 2008)

Beautiful , beautiful, que bella , congrats:clap: 

Im going to give a guess and say the second is a male, it looks alittle "lanky"


----------



## ErikWestblom (Sep 4, 2008)

crpy said:


> Beautiful , beautiful, que bella , congrats:clap:
> 
> Im going to give a guess and say the second is a male, it looks alittle "lanky"


That's why I'm not sure it's female 

But doesn't males of this species roam? And this one was found in a burrow...


----------



## crpy (Sep 4, 2008)

ErikWestblom said:


> That's why I'm not sure it's female
> 
> But doesn't males of this species roam? And this one was found in a burrow...


It makes sense since hes not mature, doesn't want to get tagged until hes ready to "get it on"


----------



## ErikWestblom (Sep 4, 2008)

I REALLY hope it's a male, so he can make some sweet lovin' to my gals ;P


----------



## crpy (Sep 4, 2008)

ErikWestblom said:


> I REALLY hope it's a male, so he can make some sweet lovin' to my gals ;P


Dont hope......will it with the power of your mind


----------



## Nikos (Sep 4, 2008)

at this time of the year the females should be already inseminated and should give you eggsacks soon


----------



## ErikWestblom (Sep 4, 2008)

vardoulas said:


> at this time of the year the females should be already inseminated and should give you eggsacks soon


Hehe let's hope so! You think the first and last ones looks pretty fat too?


----------



## The Snark (Sep 5, 2008)

ErikWestblom said:


> Hehe let's hope so! You think the first and last ones looks pretty fat too?


Somebody please correct me? I was under the impression the male of these kids was normally 1/3 to 2/3rds the size of the female. No?

I was fortunate to see a male and female of the Thai variety mating yesterday. Male: 8-10 mm, female, 100+ mm. He had to approach her using webbing which he was fantastically inept at. He spent several hours dangling in front of her nose, hopelessly entangled in the web.


----------



## ErikWestblom (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok, an update:

First female laid a sack yesterday. My oh my is she skinny now


----------



## crpy (Sep 12, 2008)

ya hooo, Ill trade you some jewelry for two. Yeh I know where you are but just wishing.


----------



## ErikWestblom (Sep 15, 2008)

Haha yeah  Some jewelry would suffice for a few of them  Too bad that US import/export laws suck 

Anyone knows how long before the sack will hatch at about 80 degrees Fahrenheit (28 degrees Celsius)? Will keep the mommies with the eggsacks on paper substrate awaiting the hatching. Then I will put the mommies back in their tanks once the kids are off their backs. Sounds good? Will be my first slings 

Here's a pic of the 2nd female (the non preggie one) in her tank:


----------



## pronty (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd like to have a few of those :drool: 

Been wanting for a couple of years but meh, still waiting to hear from someone


----------



## Vidaro (Sep 19, 2008)

ooooh thnx i had the same species but didnt know the name i found it in Cyprus outside my house was a preety cool one and extremely fast to attack
I let it go after 3 weeks i didnt want it do die on me. it a wolf spider right?


----------



## ErikWestblom (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes it's a wolf spider. Biggest species in Europe.


----------



## ErikWestblom (Oct 13, 2008)

Yesterday the eggsacs popped. Will post pics when I get my internet at home up and running again, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## ErikWestblom (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, here are finally some pics:






















Quite a difference in offspring quantity


----------



## crpy (Oct 24, 2008)

now thats allot of babies whew


----------



## telow (Oct 24, 2008)

i still want those hahaha


----------



## lukeyk (Jul 17, 2011)

how long do they live?


----------

